# Du lịch ngoài nước > Thông tin du lịch > Ẩm thực >  Thưởng thức bánh gạo tteok Hàn Quốc - banh gao tteok Han Quoc

## hangnt

Cũng giống như bánh chưng của Việt Nam, bánh tteok Hàn Quốc vượt qua thử thách thời gian và đã đi song hành từ thủa sơ khai cùng người dân trên bán đảo Hàn. Ngày nay, loại bánh này được sử dụng nhiều, nó được coi như “linh hồn” trong mâm cỗ những dịp lễ, tết truyền thống của xứ sở Cao Ly.




Từ thủa sơ khai, người dân Triều Tiên đã có tập tục gieo trồng để sinh sống. Cây lúa được người dân ở đây coi là “một loại hạt quý trong vũ trụ”, “là bảo vật” và “là thứ quà quý nhất mà thượng đế ban tặng cho trái đất”. Vì vậy, chiếc bánh truyền thống của người Hàn Quốc (Nam Triều Tiên) được làm từ gạo như thể hiện sự quý trọng ấy.


Tteok truyền thống là loại bánh ngọt được làm từ gạo nếp và hấp chín. Trong những dịp lễ tết, cưới hỏi, người Hàn thường giã gạo và nặn những chiếc bánh tteok thật đẹp dâng lên trời đất.


Bánh tteok gắn với đời sống người dân Hàn Quốc trong mọi ngày lễ, ngày kỷ niệm trong năm: Vào những ngày lễ tết truyền thống, người dân Hàn Quốc thực hiện một nghi thức có liên quan đến loại bánh này và để tưởng nhớ, biết ơn thần linh, trời đất. Họ đặt lên ban thờ hai chiếc bánh tteok, một để trong đĩa tròn tượng trưng cho bầu trời (dâng lên thượng đế) và một để trong đĩa vuông tượng trưng cho mặt đất (dâng cho thần đất).

Tết Nguyên Tiêu (rằm tháng Giêng hàng năm), người ta làm và thưởng bánh taksik - tteok với mong muốn ngăn chặn mọi rủi ro, đen đủi trong cả một năm mới. Còn ngày ngày Tết Hàn thực (mùng 3 tháng 3 âm lịch), người dân Hàn Quốc lại làm món bánh ssuktteok - tteok; tết Trung thu là bánh songpyeon - tteok; và những ngày cuối năm người dân nước này sẽ thưởng thức kolmutteok - tteok với ý nghĩa tạ ơn trời đất. Ngoài ra, trong những ngày sinh nhật, đầy tháng, đầy năm ở những gia đình Hàn Quốc truyền thống cũng không thể thiếu món bánh này.


Qua thời gian phát triển, bánh tteok Hàn Quốc nay khá phong phú tùy theo cách làm, hương vị hay theo sự thêm bớt nguyên liệu… Nhưng người ta vẫn quen với bốn loại bánh là: tteok hấp, tteok trộn, tteok rán và tteok nặn. Mỗi loại bánh mang một hương vị và một đặc trưng trong quy trình làm khác nhau, nhưng đều được hình thành bởi nguyên liệu chính là gạo nếp – thứ hạt quý của dân xứ sở Cao Ly. Ngoài ra, người Hàn còn có vô số loại bánh được biến tấu và làm từ bánh gạo tteok. Như bánh tok - bok (khuấy đều bánh gạo tteok, sau đó chiên với cà rốt, măng, nấm, dưa chuột và hầm trong nước xốt gochujang) hay tteok - guk (chè tteok/canh bánh gạo)… Tục ngữ người Hàn Quốc có câu “Dành bụng ăn cơm, dành bụng ăn bánh tteok”. Điều đó đủ để thấy thứ bánh tteok hấp dẫn có vai trò quan trọng như thế nào đối với người dân nước này.



Ngon quá... hic hic...



Thèm chưa?





Giống bánh bò Việt Nam ha!



Ui ui thèm thiệt đó nha!


Didau gợi ý một quán làm món này ở Sài Thành cho các bạn  :Smile: 

Bạn nào mún thưởng thức món này thì có thể tới 125 Đinh Tiên Hoàng, P.Đa Kao, Q.1 TPHCM nha, ở đây ông chủ là người Hàn Quốc nên món ăn cũng ngon lắm, hợp túi tiền nữa . Ai chưa ăn thì ăn thử cho biết nha!



Nguồn: Tổng hợp

Để đi đến điểm này bạn có thể tham khảo bạn có thể đăng ký *tour HÀ NỘI – SEOUL - ĐẢO CHEJU (6 ngày 5 đêm)* - *tour HA NOI - SEOUL - DAO CHEJU (6 ngay 5 dem)*

Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại *tour du lịch Hàn Quốc* - *tour du lich Han Quoc*

Cùng khám phá *du lịch Hàn Quốc* - *du lich Han Quoc*

----------

